# Multiple Systems Confusion?



## Cory (Jul 17, 2017)

I get into these single-focused modes, but am about to add a 2nd camera (I think) from another manufacturer. With the principles being the same is there a risk of total confusion having 2 different camera systems in the arsenal or completely nothing to be afraid of?

8)


----------



## candc (Jul 18, 2017)

i don't think its a problem if you use both cameras all the time. i use the canon and sony. if i only use one type for a while then i have to look at the camera to figure out what i am doing.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 18, 2017)

I'd find it difficult with my relatively infrequent usage to use two or more systems. I bought a D800 and used it alongside my 1D MK IV. The D800 had lots of buttons all over it, a menu that was difficult to navigate, and no eyepiece, apparently thats extra. I took both to two events, shooting well over 1000 images each night, shortly after, I sold the D800. Nice camera, but live view was a bad joke, and that's a must have feature for me, so that killed it right there.


----------



## Zeidora (Jul 18, 2017)

How much benefit do you get out of the second system? If the systems have unique advantages, then it may be worth it. For small differences, you may end up just using one.
I have two 5D bodies, one with full-spectrum sensor (5D2), the other is my go-to body (5DsR). Then a 4x5" set-up, completely different. Then a microscope system for images I could not possibly take with an SLR. Then use a scanning electron microscope, again totally different.

I am never confused between SLR, 4x5", micro, and SEM. The biggest confusion is between 5D2 and 5DsR, but they offer unique views, so it is worth it for me. I don't think I would use any lower end dSLRs (6/7/60D etc.). No need for Nikon or m4/3 either. The only one I might considering is a 1D series for fast frame rate.


----------



## Aglet (Jul 18, 2017)

I use multiple models of Nikon (3), Fuji(4), Olympus(8), Pentax(6) and, yes, even Canon(3).
learn how to use each one well and you'll know what it can do
your brain's big, it can hold all that info.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 18, 2017)

I found it dificult to balance colours between 2 lens manufacturers even when shot on the same body or the same system, let along balancing colours between two systems. That wold be a complete nightmare for me personally.
I cannot stand non-uniform colours in the same series of images. Hense I shoot the entire event with 2 indentical bodies and lenses of the same brand. (Canon L II 24-70 + 70+200 L II+ 16-35 F4) or Sigma primes (24, 35, 50, 85, 135) or Zoom (Sigma 120-300 F2.8 Sports).


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 18, 2017)

I run Canon DSLRs with Olympus and Panasonic micro-4/3. If I don't use one of them for a while it can take a bit of time to get the muscle memory back but I tend to use Av on all bodies and as long as I know where the ISO and the Exp. Comp dials are it is pretty quick. 

The only annoying thing is forgetting that the DSLR is not WYSYWIG in the viewfinder and I have lost some potentially great shots when I see the DSLR image is screwed on exposure.


----------



## dak723 (Jul 18, 2017)

It may depend on how often you shoot with each. I have Canon and Olympus and since I have used the Canon more, I can find the AE lock and AF point buttons with my eye on the viewfinder, whereas I usually can't on the Olympus. Finding things on the menus can be a bit more time consuming as well. Since I have shot for over 35 years with Olympus and Canon cameras, I found that trying a Sony or Nikon was very annoying as the zoom (and I believe focus) ring turn in the opposite direction. A minor thing for many, but a deal breaker for me unless those systems had something totally beyond what Canon and Olympus offer. And, to me, the systems are all so close, I would see no reason to go that route.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 21, 2017)

You can always configure same presets (af type, pattern, fps, etc.) across all your cameras, and store them under same numbers. It simplifies operation significantly, no need to think what to choose when you're ready to shoot. All you need to do is to pull a custom preset #... from memory.


----------



## SteveM (Jul 21, 2017)

I use mostly Canon but have a Nikon D7200 as well. The only irritation for me is the zoom ring working in the opposite direction.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 21, 2017)

Use Tamron Sigma lenses. they all rotate the "Canon" way, even the Nikon ones. 



SteveM said:


> I use mostly Canon but have a Nikon D7200 as well. The only irritation for me is the zoom ring working in the opposite direction.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 22, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> Use Tamron Sigma lenses. they all rotate the "Canon" way, even the Nikon ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think if you're strong enough, you can rotate those poor zoom rings to ANY direction


----------



## Cory (Jul 22, 2017)

I completely wimped out, got the 40mm lens and called it a day. The big trip to Italy awaits in less than a week. Just bringing the beloved 6D and 40mm lens.


----------



## slclick (Jul 22, 2017)

I love using a different system (Oly) along side my Canon gear, but Canon's menus are by far the best (simple and intuitive)


----------

